# Is Sportsman RD and 8 1/2 mile Rd open?



## WadingAround (Jan 17, 2020)

Does anyone know if the Sportsman Rd area is available to wade fish anymore. Last time I was there was almost a year ago and they were building a lot of new houses out there. I was hoping to go wading in the Galveston area tomorrow morning. Any insight would be greatly appreaciated.

Thanks.


----------



## KurtActual (Feb 9, 2018)

Shame how dead this subforum is.
I've beat my favorite walk-in wade spot to death, and came here looking for help. Doesnt seem like there is much help to go around anymore.


----------



## Rodsdiesel62 (Dec 2, 2011)

This forum is about as friendly as driving on the Houston frwys. I'm afraid. Just saying......


----------



## Pfeil_rm (Jun 23, 2021)

It's still open. The road was redone late spring this yr


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

I wish I could help but it’s been over a year since I was in Galveston and then was only wading the surf. But I never had much luck wading that area either. 

As far as the site its been quite a few years since any real activity in this sub forum and even over at TKF you would prob have to go to around 2010 maybe as well. I just don’t get it. I guess we are on our own?


----------

